# Clover in new lawn



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey everyone, I am new to the site and loving it so far. Need some help on an issue I am having. I renovated my side yard (2000 sq ft) very recently. I dropped Jonathan Greene's Black Beatuy Ultra (TTTF, PRG, KBG mix) on September 28 and applied Tenacity at seed down as well at the 4oz rate. Everything has went very well and have even gotten to manual reel mow the new grass twice. Both times HOC was 3 inches.

Biggest issue I have is there is quite a bit of clover in the new lawn. I never had clover before so it has preplexed me a bit. What is the best way to attack this clover? Can I apply tenacity again at a lower rate? If so, should I spot spray or broadcast spray? Is there another option avaiable? I don't want to harm my new green babies! Thanks to everyone for the help in advance.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Post a pic but I have been told and used ortho CCO is the best for to control clover and new seed.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

The herbicide Triclopyr with an NIS mixed in will take out the clover but you'll need about 2 apps 10 days apart. Ortho CCO will work. With the cool temps it will take a week or more to see anything happening so be patient.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I would avoid CCO on 4 weeks old grass for now. How much Nitrogen did you apply so far and when?
Clover taking over new grass may be a nutrient deficiency. Even more if you have never had clover before...


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

@Babameca I applied 1 pound of Nitrogen at seeding (September 28) and then another .5 # of Nitrogen on October 17.


----------



## Casey_L (Oct 20, 2019)

Ive read numerous people having clover problems after seeding with BBU.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@kylecopeland10 A bit aggressive, but also plenty enough. Can you share a picture of worst zones and an overall look. Clover is easy to pull, due to the woody stems. It is not a difficult weed to get rid off in general.


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

Here are a couple of images of the clover and a pic of the overall look. You can really see the clover until you are standing on top of it. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@kylecopeland10 This is not clover of what I can see. It looks more like chickweed...
https://www.weedalert.com/weeds-by-region.php?WEED_ID=36
And the top view does not look like it takes over your reno.
This does not change the fact that CCO(triclopyr) is the best for the job. It is annual (vs clover being perennial) and if you can hold off and apply PreM next spring, you won't see much of it back (or none).


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

@Babameca thanks for the info. I am going to keep an eye on it. Hopefully I can hold off until the Spring. Thanks again!


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@kylecopeland10

Yeap same shit I had after my reno.










I couldn't treat mine because of reseeding but will in the spring with CCO.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would wait until next year and spray the COO after 2 or so mows in 2020. Spray 3 total apps in 10 day increments. Be sure to use the non ionic surfactant like mentioned above.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

kylecopeland10 said:


>


That's chickweed, not clover. fyi


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

@wardconnor that is the plan now. Really appreciate the input!


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

So here is a quick update. This chickweed is spreading quite a bit now and it is driving me crazy. Should I still wait until Spring to take care of it or get rid of it now? Sorry for the side ways pics.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Spray it with some CCO, what you got to lose?


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

@1028mountain it is a newly seeded lawn. Seeded September 28th. Just didn't want to take the chance and kill the new grass since it was so young


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

CCO says 2 cuts on a 'newly seeded' lawn and you can use it. How many cuts do you have on it?

See here: https://www.ortho.com/sites/g/files/oydgjc116/files/asset_images/products/ortho/weed_killers/weeds_in_lawn/pdf/WBGChickweedCloverOxalis_042009.pdf


----------



## kylecopeland10 (Oct 14, 2019)

i have mowed it 4-5 times. I think i will go with it and see what happens. Should be fine. Thanks!


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm having the same problem after seeding certain areas in my backyard. Should I spray all around or spot treat? My lawn isn't as bad but it just started.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I sprayed where it was, CCO won't hurt the grass so you don't have to be exact.


----------

